# Canfield Crampons 6 month review = they are solid



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

All of you are aware of the advantages the Crampons give you in terms of grip and lower body mass. Most people are hesitating because they think they are single race run only pedals not meant to take long term abuse. There is no other pedal as thin as this one except for the flypaper one. Even the Point One is not as thin or offers the same advantages. Crampon is in a whole different league of its own. Also, the Wah Wah is not comparable, just before anyone goes spouting about it being as good for cheaper.  

Let me first say that just about everything people theorized would go wrong, HASN'T!  

6 months

- Only had to replace one pin so far. I've laid these suckers into some hard hits when being lazy. Pins are all straight and holding in tight. 
- The pedal body itself is freakin indestructible. Mine took a lot of easy cosmetic damage, but after that, they are taking hits to the core better than any other pedal I have owned. Doesn't shred away and the pedals just skip right over stuff. 
- While they do get gummy quicker than other pedals in the nasty, this is a blessing in disguise, as the open area in the pedal makes for incredibly fast cleaning and relubing. I could do both pedals in under 3 minutes if I wanted. 
- No noise from my foot on the spindle. You need to use the long pins for the inside holes closest to the spindle and crank, which feels the best anyways. 
- Glad it didn't come with gold ano spindle. Would look like poop once scratched up.
- My spindles have taken some big hits too and show no sign of anything. having them exposed is not a big problem at all.
- Ball bearings running smooth as day one. Easy as hell to plop out for a looksee. 
- Feel like it's the best $150 spent on my bike so far. No regrets even when I pound them into a rock. Even if they blow up after a year, I will be buying a new set in seconds. 
- Other pedals feel like garbage in comparison. Rode some new straightlines at Galbraith on Saturday for a bit. Liked the grip and feel, but noticeably taller then mine. 
- I fully expect mine to last at least 3 years of idiocy. They will also be going onto my other bikes as they need upgrading. 
- Great for both AM and DH riding. They go up and down better than any other pedal I have tried. 


there you have it. Now queue all the lads with no experience with them to tell me how wrong I am on all counts and how their brand "x" pedal hast lasted years and is just as thin...  :lol:


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

You can bet I will be there to give you my opinion of those pedals.

From the fact that you rode Galbraith the other day I'm going to make the assumption that you are form the Pacific Northwest. Because of that I am basically going to ignore everything you've said about the pedals durability, because you guys up there aren't exactly smashing through the rocks all day.

You've already mentioned heavy cosmetic damage to the spindle which means it is vulnerable and a big hit could mess things up.

Wrecked a pin? I've had my V-12s for 18 months and I have yet to loose a pin. I would also like to note that I ride in areas with a LOT of rocks.

I'm still not convinced that your shoe isn't producing unnecessary drag on the axle.

And don't lie to me that you can't see that those ridges that house the bearings don't reduce edge traction.

Sorry if you like them but, I think these pedals are ridiculously over-priced and under-engineered.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> You can bet I will be there to give you my opinion of those pedals.
> 
> From the fact that you rode Galbraith the other day I'm going to make the assumption that you are form the Pacific Northwest. Because of that I am basically going to ignore everything you've said about the pedals durability, because you guys up there aren't exactly smashing through the rocks all day.
> 
> ...


Right on time! I totally called this reply! 

I know I am wasting my time replying to such nonsense, but I can't help myself.

1. There are plenty of rocks in the PNW and I have managed to find most of them with my lazy feet. These pedals have greatly reduced my hits to pretty much zero when I am not being super lazy. You are being one ignorant fool if you don't think there are a lot of trails full of rock here. One of my favorite trails doesn't even touch dirt and is nothing but a boulder fest the whole way down. Stop making assumptions and start actually riding in different places. 
2. Cosmetic damage only occurs to the main body, not the spindle. If it wasn;t for the hit and the dirt left, I would have never known it hit the spindle. Very rare to get hits there and not a single permanent sign of damage. 
3. Great your v-12 went without losing a pin. Want a gold medal for your valor? It's a freakin single pin I lost, not the deed to my house. 
4. My feet do not rub on the spindles. If you run short pins they will. Mine don't. What type of conspiracy do you think I am trying to cover here? Read my other reviews, chump. I am straight up with this schit. Don't accuse me of lying to make something sound better than it is. 
5. The ridges do not reduce edge traction. Why? because the pins stick up over it! I know, difficult to comprehend. You can get any shape and feel you wish by arranging the pins in different ways.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Counter points.

1. Sorry that I am unaware of your rocky-ness in the PNW. I will hopefully be up there this summer and will be sure to give you my evaluation of your rocks.
2. "Glad it didn't come with gold ano spindle. Would look like poop once scratched up." I assumed this meant they had been scratched through some sort of rock rubbing impact. Don't be so misleading in your descriptions. Either way the spindle is exposed and able to sustain direct impact.
3. I don't need anything because all of the pins are still in the pedals. Maybe replacing pedal pins is something you enjoy but I'd prefer if everything stayed in its factory designed location.
4. Why should you have to ride longer pins to overcome a design flaw in the pedal? Especially since the longer pins raise your foot higher above the pedal body. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of ulta-thin pedals?
5. From what I can see in the photos on the Canfield website it appears that the pins don't stick up very much above the pins. I assume you must be right though and longer pins do solve this problem. But as far as longer pins go see point 4.

I'm not trying to call you a lier or that you are stupid. I am just saying that these pedals are...
1. Under-engineered: Look at all the above problems. Although if you can solve it all with longer pins then I guess it's ok.
2. Over-priced: $150 for some under-engineered gimmick pedals. I guess if you can waste money it's not that bad.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't want to start a fight so ill just add that I really like them for the riding I do. Some people like them and others don't. If you haven't try them then you won't know if the "Problems" will affect you or your riding.

Here is a link to a review I did on them. I have lots of time on many different types of pedals for what thats worth.

http://mtbgeartech.com/blog/canfield-crampon-pedals-review


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Unfortunately I do not have the same level of boner you do after 6 months of these pedals.

I have used them a reasonable amount in Vancouver, and before I had surgery on my hand in late December I was struggling with a few items on them.

The pins suck trying to keep them in. Even without hitting anything, they were constantly winding out on me. Blue loctite, red loctite, nothing worked. Eventually I used contact cement on the [email protected] pins, and finally they are staying in the pedals.

The axle squeak that I get from the bottom of my shoes is really annoying on long fireroad climbs. On tech am stuff I dont notice it as I am focused on something, but on long grinds it is as annoying as an unlubed chain or a creak in your saddle. And yes, I am using the long pins.

Bearings appear to be holding up fine, I should hope so as the bearings in a $50 pair of welgo mg1 I had lasted for a number of years.

low profile is nice - I do notice less pedal strikes - and still sometimes cringe when I *think* I am gonna hit but nothing happens.......

Overall, do I feel ripped off? No. Would I drop $150 for a second set? Nope, will be trying a pair of the Point One Podiums :

http://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i have no trail time on them, but i've pedaled around on them. I honestly can't tell the difference between them and deity's(which i used on my bikes). i would rather buy 2 pairs of deity's than 1 pair of canfields. i'm riding a TR450 at it's slackest setting in utah and haven't had problems yet this year with hitting pedals(i probably won't have many problems once i'm riding everyday anyway), so i see no reason to get canfields


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

you're using pretty big words there.  

Under engineered? are you recommending they encase the spindle? what exactly are you suggesting they do? if they encase the spindle, it starts looking like any other pedal and probably riding like it too. The bulge cups your foot, and increases grip. 

I haven't changed the pins in the slightest from the way they came (which I have on every other pedal I've ever ridden). 

I own a set of syncros mental mags. They are on my backup bike. I rode them for 3 years and have a pretty good feel for them. I've ridden extensively on straitlines, welgo MG1's, and wah wah's. So far, everybody who has those and has ridden mine have been blown away by how much better mine are. 

To each their own. I'd love to ride a set of the fly papers, but I don't want to lose my saint cranks. I ride N*, Auburn, and socal, and all of those places have a reasonably good reputation as being rocky.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

LOVE mine and I ride plenty of rocks I ripped a couple of pins in half (sheered em off) and smashed them pretty good into some stuff on a off trail line.
Rode snow, mud, bike park, dj, etc love em.....
Been great so far way better than my twenty6 pedals and I liked those alot as well as think Tylers one of the coolest guys out there with a really good eye to detail.
Im sure the info or feedback doesnt fall on deaf ears LAnce and Chris have a way of gathering input and making viable changes. I personally love these things but then again I have size 13 feet that are pretty wide as well...

But thats mo .02 and theres alot of good stuff out there!


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> I don't want to start a fight so ill just add that I really like them for the riding I do. Some people like them and others don't. If you haven't try them then you won't know if the "Problems" will affect you or your riding.
> 
> Here is a link to a review I did on them. I have lots of time on many different types of pedals for what thats worth.
> 
> http://mtbgeartech.com/blog/canfield-crampon-pedals-review


I would like try a pair. Unfortunately they are pretty far out of my price range. If someone would send me a pair I would be more then happy to ride them and see if any of these problems really are problems or they are just suspicions that I have formulated my looking at and examining the build of the pedals.



William42 said:


> you're using pretty big words there.
> 
> Under engineered? are you recommending they encase the spindle? what exactly are you suggesting they do? if they encase the spindle, it starts looking like any other pedal and probably riding like it too. The bulge cups your foot, and increases grip.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure that under-engineered is a big word, but OK.

What is wrong with incasing the spindle? It protects the most part of the pedal that is solely responsible for supporting your weight. And using the fact that it will look like other pedals is terrible reasoning for thinking something is better. In fact I would like to argue the opposite. I think that the encased spindle is the tried and true pedal design and for a legitimate reason. An enclosed spindle not only offers protection from impact but creates only 2 places for contaminates to enter a pedal instead of 4, does anyone see a longevity bonus here?

I'm sure in some cases the bearing bulges may help to cup your feet but I am also saying that if for some reason your feet become un-centered from the pedals. They provide an area of inconstant grip.

Also I would like to add that I, also, ride almost exclusively in southern California.

I'm not saying that these pedals are complete crap but from what I can see and what some others on this forum and in their own personal reviews, these pedals do have some serious flaws. And should a pedal this flawed be given rave reviews and a $150 price tag because its Canfield Bros and it looks cool and different?

But feel free to argue and ignore me because I've never ridden one. I obviously can't have a valid opinion.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> ...I've never ridden one. I obviously can't have a valid opinion.


here you go, I summed up all of your posts. I feel it explains what you are trying to say best.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

As I wrote in another post on these pedals...as an AZ rider...these pedals rule. I think most people that are smashing these pedals on rocks need to learn how to ride more fluid and stop plowing the rough. Again, these may not be the best pedals for all terrain, or maybe it;s the rider that can't understand the concept and what you gain from a thin pedal, or maybe there is just some hate for the Canfields. But here in BIG rock land, these pedals are nothing but a blessing and have improved the ride HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> ...Wrecked a pin? I've had my V-12s for 18 months and I have yet to loose a pin. I would also like to note that I ride in areas with a LOT of rocks...


You need to put some more effort into learning how to ride a bike badly.  
I rode the V12s for 2 years, I must've replaced AT LEAST 10 pins that broke off on various rock hits etc, and then there was the one pin that managed to get wedged sideways in its hole, AND THEN shear off level with the pedal....no way it was ever coming out of there again. That was the end of that pair of pedals for me...

Don't get me wrong, the V12 is a sturdy little pedal that holds up really well and offers decent grip - but there are many other options out there. I'm currently on the Wah-wahs, and I much prefer the wider, lower profile - the improvement in feel is significant (over the V12s). About 8 months on the Wah-wahs so far with regular (at least weekly) riding, so far nothing bad to report. Nothing broken, still spinning smooth, and I love how they feel. OK no spouting about Wah-wahs OP said...I'll stop...


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

I have to agree with the axle squeak. I mean c'mon you foot is laying on it. I rode them around for a bit and sure enough they squeaked, and were uncomfortable.
I bought the point one podium pedals and absolutely love them! NO squeak because you foot doesn't rest on the axle- go figure!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have never gotten mine to squeak. Nor has anybody who has ridden mine. I wonder if thats particular sets? Or just internet riders.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> But feel free to argue and ignore me because I've never ridden one. I obviously can't have a valid opinion.


Another e-rider


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cable0guy said:


> Another e-rider


Nope just another rider who doesn't jizz his pants at every, new gimmick.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> Nope just another rider who doesn't jizz his pants at every, new gimmick.


There is a distinct difference between pant jizzing at new toys you have never ridden and downright criticizing a component you have never ridden.

"In theory this is a piece of crap" as a honest statement vs "I have ridden it in my (or a variety) of conditions and I believe it is a piece of crap because of these reasons".


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the 2005-2009 boxxer was a complete piece of crap in theory (ported damper, seriously?!?!?!?!?!?!?! OMFG IT CAN"T BE GOOD, THERE MUST BE MOAR SHIMZZ), and it was also one of the most winning forks ever made, and felt pretty damn good. 

Don't knock it till you try it. 

People are criticizing the pedal from two different angles:

Reliability - exposed axle, easier to smash the axle, bearings, etc, and

Feel - how does the pedal feel. 

So far, the only people who can say anything about reliability are the people who have owned them for months. All of them are agreeing its reliable and not breaking left and right. When products break left and right, you see marzocchi 08. It didn't take long for reports of fycked forks to start coming out. 

As far as the feel goes, its damn good.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

William42 said:


> I'm pretty sure the 2005-2009 boxxer was a complete piece of crap in theory (ported damper, seriously?!?!?!?!?!?!?! OMFG IT CAN"T BE GOOD, THERE MUST BE MOAR SHIMZZ), and it was also one of the most winning forks ever made, and felt pretty damn good.


Are they still using ported dampers? No.

Do the shims perform better? In theory they do and a lot of people would tell you they work better in practice as well.

I'm not saying that everything about the pedal is total crap. Thin pedals do have advantages. But the Crampons do have some flaws, just like there are flaws in ported dampeners. Sure it took them a few years to come to grips with these flaws but eventually Rock Shox went with shims.

Also how many people have used these things? It's not like 08 Marz. Lots of people were using that stuff. So there are obviously going to be a lot more reports of things going wrong. Its simple statistics. Also of the Crampon comments I have read here, of people who actually own the pedals, I would call it about a 70-30 split on likes and dislikes. If 30% of the people using your product think there is something wrong with it might be time to reevaluate.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

all i know is i've seen 5 people with the pedals in my shop, 2 got rid of them after less than a month because they were not happy at all with them


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Love my ponit1's


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> I'm not saying that everything about the pedal is total crap. Thin pedals do have advantages. But the Crampons do have some flaws, just like there are flaws in ported dampeners.


So, how long do you usually go on these crusades? I'm just wondering if you're going to give it up soon, or if I should put you on my ignore list.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> So, how long do you usually go on these crusades? I'm just wondering if you're going to give it up soon, or if I should put you on my ignore list.


I will continue this "crusade" until people will admit that these pedals aren't the greatest thing in mountain biking since suspension forks. These pedals are, as I have said the entire time, poorly engineered and drastically over-priced. It's absolutely amazing to me that a company with a good reputation for quality products can turn out some crap products and through the virtue of the brand name make them the new "great" thing. But feel free to ignore me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> I will continue this "crusade" until people will admit that these pedals aren't the greatest thing in mountain biking since suspension forks. These pedals are, as I have said the entire time, poorly engineered and drastically over-priced. It's absolutely amazing to me that a company with a good reputation for quality products can turn out some crap products and through the virtue of the brand name make them the new "great" thing. But feel free to ignore me. :thumbsup:


Why is it you feel YOU need to get people to admit to whatever-it-is in the first place? Feel free to keep debating, but you can't expect to always be right just because YOU think you are. Opinions are like....you know... 

And if you ARE going to keep up your crusade, don't you think at some point you should try to at least put a foot on one of these "poorly engineered and overpriced" pedals? I mean you are actually ranting on about this stuff WITHOUT HAVING EVER RIDDEN THEM - c'mon now, I think YOU need to admit that you are not acting very credibly here...


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Why is it you feel YOU need to get people to admit to whatever-it-is in the first place? Feel free to keep debating, but you can't expect to always be right just because YOU think you are. Opinions are like....you know...
> 
> And if you ARE going to keep up your crusade, don't you think at some point you should try to at least put a foot on one of these "poorly engineered and overpriced" pedals? I mean you are actually ranting on about this stuff WITHOUT HAVING EVER RIDDEN THEM - c'mon now, I think YOU need to admit that you are not acting very credibly here...


Maybe if they weren't ridiculously overpriced he could try a pair. They have the least material of any pedal on the market, yet they are the most expensive. They are aluminum and steel, so it isn't any special material adding to the price tag. The price is in the hype.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

ccspecialized said:


> Maybe if they weren't ridiculously overpriced he could try a pair. They have the least material of any pedal on the market, yet they are the most expensive. They are aluminum and steel, so it isn't any special material adding to the price tag. The price is in the hype.


Just like helmets and pretty much every other bike part, it takes more engineering to make a similarly strong product with less material. Or have you never shopped for any bike parts?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> Just like helmets and pretty much every other bike part, it takes more engineering to make a similarly strong product with less material. Or have you never shopped for any bike parts?


With helmets and other components they use different materials to increase strength and decrease weight. With this pedal, they remove protection from the spindle. If a new helmet was released with part your head exposed, but it was claimed that you never hit that part, would you use it? Would you use it if they charged you a lot more than the helmet you currently use?

Some people are fine sacrificing protection for weight savings, no matter the cost. It's not worth it to me. I have just as much opinion to tell you how i think it's not worth it as you do to tell me it is worth it.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ccspecialized said:


> Maybe if they weren't ridiculously overpriced he could try a pair. They have the least material of any pedal on the market, yet they are the most expensive. They are aluminum and steel, so it isn't any special material adding to the price tag. The price is in the hype.


What, are we paying bike parts by the pound now? 

According to his profile, this is what he rides:
07 Yeti ASX, Fox 40, Mavic, Truvativ, Avid, Sunline

I really wanted a Fox 40 on my ride too, but I had to settle for Boxxer 2010 Race - so how could he possibly justify paying TWICE THE PRICE of my fork, without getting a fork TWICE AS GOOD (which the 40 is not, obviously)? Surely not because of some degree of HYPE, right...?

Besides, I'd say a $150 investment seems a totally justified expense for a crusade, no? Just to find out HOW bad they really are, these pedals...


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> What, are we paying bike parts by the pound now?
> 
> According to his profile, this is what he rides:
> 07 Yeti ASX, Fox 40, Mavic, Truvativ, Avid, Sunline
> ...


I picked up that bike for about $1400 complete. So to buying those pedals would about 10% of my entire build cost. That seem a little out of proportions to me. At least for someone with a comparable budget.

The 40 while it may be one of the most expensive forks on the market is a tried and true, world cup and world championship winning fork. The engineering in 40s is solid. No one is going to tell you that the 40s are overhyped and ridiculously over priced piece of equipment. The price may be higher but when you compare them to other forks of their caliber, not saying the Race isn't a good fork, BOS, Dorado, Boxxer WC, etc, the price discrepancies aren't as large.

And I never expected to change the minds of these die hard Canfield riders, who can probably never be convinced, I just wanted to show to the everyman the major flaws in this pedal and get people to think and look at something before they go dump a ton of cash on what I, and several others, consider to be hype. I think I have accomplished this so I will end my Crampon tirade knowing that mtbr users are now more enlightened. :thumbsup:

Also maybe if the pedals ever fell in to a more reasonable price range I would consider purchasing them and trying them. I would then come here and give a real world review of how I feel about these pedals. If they are good, doubtful, I would be obliged to let everyone here know.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> I picked up that bike for about $1400 complete. So to buying those pedals would about 10% of my entire build cost. That seem a little out of proportions to me. At least for someone with a comparable budget...


Well SOMEONE paid a lot of money for that bike...just because you bought it used doesn't mean that $150 is now such a big deal for a part. A pair of new tires will now almost set you back 10% of what you paid for your bike...does that mean Minions are over-hyped?



jcook1989 said:


> And I never expected to change the minds of these die hard Canfield riders, who can probably never be convinced, I just wanted to show to the everyman the major flaws in this pedal and get people to think and look at something before they go dump a ton of cash on what I, and several others, consider to be hype. I think I have accomplished this so I will end my Crampon tirade knowing that mtbr users are now more enlightened...


So you believe you have accomplished "showing the everyman the major flaws in this pedal"? Without even having to bother yourself with riding a pair, or even just putting a foot on one? I think I'll just leave it at that... 



jcook1989 said:


> . I would then come here and give a real world review of how I feel about these pedals. If they are good, doubtful, I would be obliged to let everyone here know.


I like how you manage to sneak a little "doubtful" into that last sentence. Talk about a grudge eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I've been on these for a couple of months now. Bought them cheap off a friend who didn't like the feel of them. Rode them primarily on my DH bike until my DH bike broke, now I'm running them on my AM bike. Haven't had a single issue with them and they feel great. They had had plenty of abuse on my end as I live ride in AZ where it is nothing but rocks......just my 2 cents.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

I can make mine feel like God's hands are cupping my balls, to the Devil poking my taint, all with arranging the pins differently.  

Here is my best setup so far. 

BTW, I can't believe you guys keep replying to that guy. Don't you know he prints up your responses, blends them into a paste, and then beets off with it while setting you up for another one of his fantasies? 

Just sayin. :skep:


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> A pair of new tires will now almost set you back 10% of what you paid for your bike...does that mean Minions are over-hyped?:


Don't run Minions. They're too expensive. Good tires. I have ran them on my old hardtail in the 2.35 versions and really liked them. But right now I'm running 909s, which is still a solid tire. Liked the Minions a little more but at a third of the cost 909s do the job.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> BTW, I can't believe you guys keep replying to that guy. Don't you know he prints up your responses, blends them into a paste, and then beets off with it while setting you up for another one of his fantasies?
> 
> Just sayin. :skep:


So now you've given up and sunken to the level of name calling. :nono:


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont have a dog in this race. I just stumbled upon this thread, but i am a machinist and 150 bucks for pedals is not that bad. If you include that Canfield is a small company and they had to engineer it themselves or pay someone to engineer it for them, test them to an extent then get them machined, its not a bad price. My shop rate is $75 an hour and i have a small shop that my Uncle and I run. I cant imagine what these guys have to pay. 

I ride a Morewood so i dont know anything about these guys except what i have read on their web page so i am not an expert. I just think people should consider more than just the bottom line when they bash a product that a small company in America is making. 

Jcook1989
If you have any real riding experience on these pedals and you think you can help make the pedals better contact Canfield and suggest some improvements in their design or impress them with you infinite knowledge and they might give you a set of pedals so you can do a little R&D. Give that a try instead of spewing nonsense about something you have no clue about.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

mrgto said:


> Jcook1989
> If you have any real riding experience on these pedals and you think you can help make the pedals better contact Canfield and suggest some improvements in their design or impress them with you infinite knowledge and they might give you a set of pedals so you can do a little R&D. Give that a try instead of spewing nonsense about something you have no clue about.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

jcook1989 said:


> From the fact that you rode Galbraith the other day I'm going to make the assumption that you are form the Pacific Northwest. Because of that I am basically going to ignore everything you've said about the pedals durability, because you guys up there aren't exactly smashing through the rocks all day.


I bash mine through rocks in El Paso. You will be hard pressed to find a place with more rocks. What most people call a "Rock Garden", we call a XC race trail. I am also riding on a bike with a fairly low BB, on very technical terrain. Climbing up rock steps and ledges is tough on pedals (and the ends of my crank arms!) but mine keep coming back for more.

They are extremely thin, extremely grippy, and extremely tough.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

006_007 said:


> The pins suck trying to keep them in. Even without hitting anything, they were constantly winding out on me. Blue loctite, red loctite, nothing worked. Eventually I used contact cement on the [email protected] pins, and finally they are staying in the pedals.
> 
> http://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/


Strange. That has not been my experience at all.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

William42 said:


> I have never gotten mine to squeak. Nor has anybody who has ridden mine. I wonder if thats particular sets? Or just internet riders.


Mine squeak sometimes with 5.10's (and short pins). So far it has not been annoying enough to do anything about it. It's not a constant squeak, but maybe once every 20 revolutions, and ONLY when pedaling consistently. If it got more annoying I would try the longer pins before switching pedals.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I think somebody has Pedal envy.

Ever wonder why high school kids who drive a Ford Focus or a Dodge Neon with a loud ass exhaust and a fake carbon fiber hood bash on Corvettes, Porsches, Ferraris and Lambos?

Show me a pedal as light, thin, grippy, and durable FOR LESS THAN $150, and I will buy it. The OTHER pedals I look at when I set out to buy are just as expensive.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

This 248 stuff blows. Don't use it. Although, it does work well in conjunction with the liquid thread locker 242. I use both on the same pin.

DO NOT USE 248









This stuff holds better and works well when coated over the 248. In my experience that is. 
USE 242


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

thrasher_s said:


> I think somebody has Pedal envy.
> 
> Ever wonder why high school kids who drive a Ford Focus or a Dodge Neon with a loud ass exhaust and a fake carbon fiber hood bash on Corvettes, Porsches, Ferraris and Lambos?
> 
> Show me a pedal as light, thin, grippy, and durable FOR LESS THAN $150, and I will buy it. The OTHER pedals I look at when I set out to buy are just as expensive.


Don't see how high school kids have to with anything, unless you're saying I drive a focus, but I have absolutely nothing but respect for high quality engineering and well thought out components.

And I can't find you a pedal as thin because every other company making pedals realized that there is a limit to how thin you can go before you start to loose performance.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> And I can't find you a pedal as thin because every other company making pedals realized that there is a limit to how thin you can go before you start to loose performance.


heh, I predict you have absolutely nothing to base that statement on. I further predict that while pedal companies might have tried to come up with a durable, performant but thin design they just didn't come up with a good design. Perhaps Canfield and Point 1 did, I can't comment because I haven't ridden them.

But assuming because no-one else did it that this implementation must be crap could be said about every other change/improvement i.e. 8" forks, airplanes (If man was meant to fly god would have given us wings!)


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

zzsean said:


> But assuming because no-one else did it that this implementation must be crap could be said about every other change/improvement i.e. 8" forks, airplanes (If man was meant to fly god would have given us wings!)


Faulty logic. Can you put a turbofan engine on the Wright Brothers flyer? Why not 16 inch forks?

I have no problem with pushing limits, but eventually you do hit a limit. There is _always_ point where you can't go any further. There reaches a point where there has to be compromise.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

jcook1989 said:


> The engineering in 40s is solid. No one is going to tell you that the 40s are overhyped and ridiculously over priced piece of equipment.


I will, and got a few other REAL LIFE engineers who would tell you they're garbage. Also, anyone else get annoyed with bike companies bragging about use FEA to design their products? What's next "This was designed on COMPUTERS!!! Using CAD software!!" ZOMFG!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

My girl got me a set of the Crampons as a gift a bit ago, and I've gotten a few solid weeks of shuttling and trail riding in on them through mud and rockgardens.

I'm sold on the concept. These things are awesome. 

I find myself running about two cogs further down on the rear cassette at any given point in the trail, compared to what I usually ran on my old pedals. They let you transfer that much more power, due to being ridiculously stable and letting you use your legs through a bit more of your pedalling stroke.

The bump housing the exterior bearings is a non-issue.

They've taken a number of decent rock hits already. Pedal sides are all scratched up already, but the hits didn't cause me to bobble the way that hitting my old pedals did. They glance off rocks, instead of trying to dig their way through the way my stainless Syncros Mentals did. The Mental's stainless body took the hits better though, because of their burlier/heavier material. 
I was a bit worried at first due to the pin's thinner size compared to most other traction pins, but they are all still straight so far. Will see how they hold up...

I'll definately buy another set.

Open offer to anyone that doesn't like theirs, I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

zahgurim said:


> My girl got me a set of the Crampons as a gift a bit ago, and I've gotten a few solid weeks of shuttling and trail riding in on them through mud and rockgardens.
> 
> I'm sold on the concept. These things are awesome.
> 
> ...


You're bringing down the entertainment value of this thread with your real life experiences. Please stop trying to confuse people with facts, ok?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I will, and got a few other REAL LIFE engineers who would too. Also, anyone else get annoyed with bike companies bragging about use FEA to design their products? What's next "This was designed on COMPUTERS!!! Using CAD software!!" ZOMFG!


Hahahaha very true!

Although anyone could use FEA and screw things up badly... ever heard of the "garbage in garbage out" in FEA design?


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw a picture of a Lefty fork once. Having never even touched a bike that has one, I declare them to be complete garbage, and my saying so is proof enough. Not only that, but anybody who would ride one is a fool who only cares about making fashion statements on their bike.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

thrasher_s said:


> I saw a picture of a Lefty fork once. Having never even touched a bike that has one, I declare them to be complete garbage, and my saying so is proof enough. Not only that, but anybody who would ride one is a fool who only cares about making fashion statements on their bike.


The Lefty was borrowed from landing-gear on commercial jets. It was heavily tested and abused before it ever made its way to mountain bikes.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Sarcasm what.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*So, your pins are staying set?*

What's the stuff Canfield supplied? Mine are pretty much loose towards the spindle.

I do love the pedals, by the way. Just gotta get the pins cemented.



YoPawn said:


> This 248 stuff blows. Don't use it. Although, it does work well in conjunction with the liquid thread locker 242. I use both on the same pin.
> 
> DO NOT USE 248
> 
> ...


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

just laughed my way though this, some really shoddy arguments on here.


oh and jcock1989 v12's suck, seem more broken of them then any other pedal (around a 90% broken rate) including broken axles, sides not having ANY pins left after one bang, and crumbling pedal body's.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> jcock1989


That's clever.

!!!!This thread just got lowered to 178mm!!!!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

lol oh bugger just noticed it is not jcock1989!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I started riding flats off and on last Sept. Started with some really cheap Eastern pedals. Pretty thick body, but easy on the wallet, nice concave area, good size, paired with some cheap-azz-crap mid-height work-boots ( <30 out the door ).

Just trying out the whole platform thing because I've been riding clipless from gen-1 SPDs to present ( ATAC ). However, last time I was in Phoenix I was "riding" some pretty good chunk ( Holbert on SoMo ) and learned the hard way that no matter how good your reflexes are sometimes clipless just isn't good ( double-sideway downhill cartwheel falling off a switchback ), so I was motivated to try to learn.

Those got through some good wet DH stuff at Blue Mountain in PA, along with a fair amount of XC/AM activity, without making me think "this is dumb" so I started watching sales and stuff over the winter.

I picked up some Straitline's from Speedgoat (on sale at about 100 bones) and have been riding them for about four or six weeks now (since the snow melted) and I gotta say I'm pretty impressed. I can count on one hand, with fingers left, how many times I've "missed" the clipless bit, and I've done rides that had over 5k ft of climbing over 30m of distance. And that's with crappy shoes. I've totalled probably 100 or 150 miles on the pedals so far. Road climbs (to the dirt), dirt climbs, modestly chunky trail in all directions, some fairly sketchy DH direction stuff, minor drops and jumps ( below 3' ).

I was really having grief with myself trying to nut-up to buy the 'spensive pedals but boy-o are they night-and-day better than the cheaper ones, and really the big difference at this point is the pedal body shape. The thinner pedal just works dang better.

Taking this to the extreme I can see how even thinner pedals would work better yet. To do that from my Straitlines it would have to be the Flypaper or the Crampons, or maybe the Point1's. If the bearing setup in the Straitlines fail me i'll probably be trying either the Crampon or the Point1, don't know.

I just got some "real" shoes to work with all this mess ( 5.10's ) so I'm expecting some improvement over my cheapazz stuff. If it comes together as people have led me to believe it will I'll probably have to get some Straitline or Crampon pedals for my rigid 29er too, but I think i'll draw the line at my road bike. 

Now I just need to learn better hop- and jump- technique so I can keep my feet near the pedals in the air ... always more to learn in this game ...


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

5 months on Crampons. 280lb clydesdale on a 29er hardtail. Handled plenty 2 and 3' drops/drops to flat. Hit rocks, but not many (thinner pedal design misses more often than not). A little cosmetic damage, but no bent, broken, loose pins. Bearings/bushings are as good as new. 

I notice a little squeaking depending on shoe position but no noticeable drag. Haven't played with pin position since I set them up. I actually like big pins on the outside and little pins on the inside for a more concave feel, squeal be damned. 

Hardly an under-engineered design. My riding may not have as many rocks, but at my weight, I'm pretty hard on pedals. These things are solid. 

Speculate if you want, but if you haven't ridden them you simply don't know...........


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

longdrive55 said:


> I notice a little squeaking depending on shoe position but no noticeable drag.


If they are squeaking they are rubbing and if they are rubbing there is drag. It's science.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Tell you what, add (280-cook-weight) pounds of lead shot to your camelback and let me know if you notice the pedal drag as the big issue.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> If they are squeaking they are rubbing and if they are rubbing there is drag. It's science.


granted, but surely grip inside a pedal axle housing rubbing on the axel will do more damage while giving more drag? think about it, how little of the shoe is touching, and how little pressure on the axle, obviously just enough to make noise, which i point out wont be very much at all then the drag caused will be minimal (if you are that worried about friction go wear Lycra and shave you legs....)


----------



## oo00oo (Nov 1, 2008)

lol
I agree with the guy who said he is going 2 cogs faster - I'm riding around and finding myself going noticably faster, you gotta love a product that does that 
Occasional squeak on the left foot, may try the slightly longer pins, but overall the other manin thing I notice is they feel comfy. Almost like a comfy slipper, with a nice wide area.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> If they are squeaking they are rubbing and if they are rubbing there is drag. It's science.


If you are worried about the little drag (thats not felt) when your shoe squeeks (which isn't often) and you call this "science" then how do you equate all of the other factors into your riding? heavy shoes, heavy wheels, crank arm length, thickness of pedals in relation to your pedal stroke, heavy pedals, etc.....

Since he seems to bash any bike part and uses "science" and engineering to justify his arguements, I would LOVE to see his bike. It would be really fun to rip on his stuff when we have never ridden it in the conditions that he rides it in. It would be even more fun because im guessing that most people here have ridden the things he rides and could make an honest comparison. But that wouldn't be scientific i guess......


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> If you are worried about the little drag (thats not felt) when your shoe squeeks (which isn't often) and you call this "science" then how do you equate all of the other factors into your riding?


I'm just saying that there is drag. You can't tell me there is no drag. It has to do with something called friction. In case you are unfamiliar with it...



> Friction is the force resisting the relative lateral (tangential) motion of solid surfaces, fluid layers, or material elements in contact. It is usually subdivided into several varieties:
> Dry friction resists relative lateral motion of two solid surfaces in contact. Dry friction is also subdivided into static friction between non-moving surfaces, and kinetic friction (sometimes called sliding friction or dynamic friction) between moving surfaces.


Here is a link to the full article. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friction

Please educate your self before you try to argue.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> I'm just saying that there is drag. You can't tell me there is no drag. It has to do with something called friction. In case you are unfamiliar with it...
> 
> Here is a link to the full article. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friction
> 
> Please educate your self before you try to argue.


Oh man wikipedia!!!!! That's the first place I go when I'm trying to prove something scientifically

Maybe you should educate yourself in reading comprehension before you argue. Even the part of my last post you quoted didn't argue that there could be some minuscule amount of friction.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

jcook1989 said:


> I'm just saying that there is drag. You can't tell me there is no drag. It has to do with something called friction. In case you are unfamiliar with it...
> 
> Here is a link to the full article. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friction
> 
> Please educate your self before you try to argue.


Yes there is friction, we have acknowledged this. What has yet to be determined by yourself is DOES IT AFFECT MY RIDING??? I think the answer to that is no.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> I'm just saying that there is drag. You can't tell me there is no drag. It has to do with something called friction. In case you are unfamiliar with it...
> 
> Here is a link to the full article. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friction
> 
> Please educate your self before you try to argue.


LOL Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

So I have finally seen the light. I have made the move from my V-12s to vastly superior pedal. Clipless.

Flats are for fools. The benefits of clipping-in far out-weight the only real benefit to flats, that they are tailored to people who are to afraid to be attached to the bike.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

This idiot jcook1989 has become the MTB123 of this forum (the dude that tussled with everyone in the Turner forum until finally getting banned from MTBR). Maybe the same guy? Added to my IGNORE LIST.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

jcook1989 said:


> So I have finally seen the light. I have made the move from my V-12s to vastly superior pedal. Clipless.
> 
> Flats are for fools. The benefits of clipping-in far out-weight the only real benefit to flats, that they are tailored to people who are to afraid to be attached to the bike.


I rock either, depending on what is best for the situation.

I think many people have forgotten that the R in MTBR is for 'Review', instead of 'Ranting obnoxiosly'.
As in _actually riding the product to give an informed opinion_. Whether it be good or bad, supporting or flaming the product, at least it's informed and based on actually riding it...

This site has become more and more watered down with e-biking ass-hats.


----------



## CCPHammer (May 12, 2007)

I have really been enjoying this thread. Especially the part where that one dude keeps trolling everyone.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> So I have finally seen the light. I have made the move from my V-12s to vastly superior pedal. Clipless.
> 
> Flats are for fools. The benefits of clipping-in far out-weight the only real benefit to flats, that they are tailored to people who are to afraid to be attached to the bike.


You were still riding V-12's yesterday....


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> So I have finally seen the light. I have made the move from my V-12s to vastly superior pedal. Clipless.
> 
> Flats are for fools. The benefits of clipping-in far out-weight the only real benefit to flats, that they are tailored to people who are to afraid to be attached to the bike.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm over it. It's been fun. Thank you everyone who contributed.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Any side by side shots of the platform size of Crampons vs. Podiums? Also, what's the concave difference?


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

no side by side shot, but the podiums are thinner overall at 13mm, the end bulge on the crampons are 20mm i think.
The podiums have a concave form 11-13mm. the crampons are convex not concave :/


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Lower center on crampons so your foot sits in the pocket as well as a full length axle. Ill stick with the crampons.

The others look good but literaly my shins look better now then ever before as I havent been slipping pedals... Im starting to look like a DHr and less like a crackhead with scabs all over his legs.. I have run several straight flats including 3 pair of twenty6s, eastons, etc...All with long nasty pins added to them after the fact.
I wont be running a any other flat pedal anytime soon I like the design of the crampons as it cradels the foot and gets a bite , pressure from the center being lower than the sides forces pressure more onto those spikes and keeps my foot from getting out of the pocket in the rocks...

I think there are alot of great pedals out there and people have there preferences etc... These are mine and fit my style and aggressive lines in riding the best for my application...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I played with the podiums right next to my crampons at the otter. The crampons look (and feel) significantly thinner), the those podiums are definitely the second best pedal on the market.


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

hmm i have the opposite opinion. I ridden both and the po1nt's feel just as thin and way more comfortable. + 2 people at my shop have returned the crampons for podiums as well :/
in my opinion the top view photo show which one has more clearance... both seem better than the rest though haha


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

The top view shows what ths size of the platform is, clearance is the second pic and the clearance isnt just where the axle is its the pedal overall as its usually the edges that strike and the crampons edges area a bit thinner. THe eaxl is bigger but it tapers down and to the convex it is open center which and taller sides on axle housing which it would have to be fully larger all the way accross to make a convex not a bowl shape.

Either way both are great pedals im sure, and I know 1 guy that traded his point 1s out for crampons LOL!.. So its definently neither her nor there they both are sick pedals and rider stability in mind when they designed em...

So I say crampon you say point one but we both say low profile wide flats rock!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

murd, seeing you have both what's your opinion? Sounds like I may go with the one that looks cooler.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Crampon - Point One - FlyPaper*

Hi Folks,

I've used my Crampons for 7 XC rides so far and can't imagine going back to a thicker platform pedal. I haven't been able to ride it on anything technical yet because I'm just coming back from a broken femur and freeride moves are still a few months away for me.:nono: I also haven't ridden the Point One but it looks like a nice pedal as well.

With all that said I'm still lusting after the FlyPaper pedals that I got to ride at Northstar early last summer. I wasn't willing to replace the bottom bracket and cranks in order to get the FlyPaper pedals but they felt dramatically better than even the Crampons. The FlyPapers are 3.9mm thick throughout the pedal body and the Crampons are 6mm at the thinnest going up to almost 20mm at the spindle. From my experience it looks like the thinner the pedal is the greater the benefit. But&#8230;with that said I still wasn't willing to bite the bullet and replace all the necessary parts in order to run the FlyPapers. Hopefully this trend to thinner pedals will continue and we'll soon be able to purchase a 4mm thick pedal that attaches to any crank in a conventional manner!

Thanks,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

stumblemumble said:


> murd, seeing you have both what's your opinion? Sounds like I may go with the one that looks cooler.


 I've ranted a bit about the crampons in previous threads. Basically the Crampons give me the sensation on riding on a bed of nails and I find my arches get sore on long rides. The Point 1's seem to grip just as well but are far more comfortable under my 5.10's. Neither one is noticeably thinner then the other. 
The Canfield bro's are great guys and I would Iike to give them the money. I'm looking forward to seeing their revised version.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have had mine for over 6 months and had no issues. The revised Crampons will be even better so I can not wait to pick up two more set, yeah I said it two more! I have had no issue with the pins or the bump on these pedals (like others have stated). 

The only issues I have with the pedals are minor. People have stated issues with squeaking sometimes (mostly when wet). Well usually I ride with an ipod so I can't hear much but I have had the occ. squeak. All I had to do was pick up my foot and put it back on and no more noise (hard was that?). The other issue I have is only one color :madmax: I hope they make the new ones in red, gold, and black. Green and blue would be nice as well but RGB (red, gold, black) seems good to me  

The pedals preformed flawlessly this weekend at the #2 MSC in Nathrop. On this day my Crampons helped me bring home the gold in DS :thumbsup: Thanks Canfield Brothers you guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

murd said:


> I've ranted a bit about the crampons in previous threads. Basically the Crampons give me the sensation on riding on a bed of nails and I find my arches get sore on long rides. The Point 1's seem to grip just as well but are far more comfortable under my 5.10's. Neither one is noticeably thinner then the other.
> The Canfield bro's are great guys and I would Iike to give them the money. I'm looking forward to seeing their revised version.


That kind of amazes me as your arch support isnt going to get support from either pedal the internals on the shoe do this and unless the pedal is missing the whole center your going to get feedback from the resistance so the sole of the shoe can do its job. + the 5:10s have a reall stiff sole, so much its like a platform to begin with compared to regular shoes. Try smaller pins, I weight 235 and run long pins, those impail my sole and make me one with the bike... OOOH that sounds kind of gothic,,, damn now I need to go paint my nails black and start cutting myself...:thumbsup:


----------



## blb228 (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anybody know the dimensions of the Crampon's VS. the Podiums? I saw a diagram on the internet a few weeks ago that had all the measurements - I just glanced at it as I wasn't in the market for new pedals over $100....well, now I am in the market for one of those 2 pedals and I can't find the diagram ---> PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread revival simply CANNOT be a coincidence...


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm waiting or the chicken f*cking...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## blb228 (Oct 7, 2008)

iceman, which pedal is better for all mountain riding?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

blb228 said:


> iceman, which pedal is better for all mountain riding?


The one made out of trollium, obviously... 

(if the shop is out of carbon ones).

DO the DEEEEEEEEEEW! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm wondering if anyone can post a pic of a bent crampon. i heard about it, but no internetz proof to be found.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

CHICKENS ARE ALIVE!!!!

Straight chicken style there!!!!


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] Trollium


----------



## blb228 (Oct 7, 2008)

haha why are you guys not serious? I am interested in getting either the crampon or the podium pedals for my do it all bike and would like some feedback -


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ask YoPawn about his crampons.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

blb228 said:


> haha why are you guys not serious? I am interested in getting either the crampon or the podium pedals for my do it all bike and would like some feedback -


The pedals are great period!!!


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> Lower center on crampons so your foot sits in the pocket as well as a full length axle. Ill stick with the crampons.
> 
> The others look good but literaly my shins look better now then ever before as I havent been slipping pedals... Im starting to look like a DHr and less like a crackhead with scabs all over his legs.. I have run several straight flats including 3 pair of twenty6s, eastons, etc...All with long nasty pins added to them after the fact.
> I wont be running a any other flat pedal anytime soon I like the design of the crampons as it cradels the foot and gets a bite , pressure from the center being lower than the sides forces pressure more onto those spikes and keeps my foot from getting out of the pocket in the rocks...
> ...


I've got some months under my Crampons and concur! Unless I am doing a super rocky tech DH line, I now no longer need to run shin guards as I haven't slipped a pedal with my 5.10's. My only complaint is wish the pins were a little tougher.

and YoPawn is a tool! hahahahaha


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I've got a bunch of months on the Crampons. Like them alot, really couldn't ask for any improvement. Used them on my DH bike and AM.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*+1*



eabos said:


> I've got a bunch of months on the Crampons. Like them alot, really couldn't ask for any improvement. Used them on my DH bike and AM.


Hey Guys,

I concur with this assessment except for the challenge with the pins backing out. However, I believe they're addressing this deficiency in the next release. Personally I wouldn't consider going back to a thicker pedal.

All the above is said with no connection to the Canfield Brothers except as a satisfied customer.

Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

michaelsnead? THE michaelsnead? WELCOME BACK DUDE!!!!! Am I to deduce that you might be rehabbed enough to get back on the big bike then?

/threadjack


----------



## blb228 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone compare the Point One Podium's to the Crampon's first hand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

useful thread. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583454


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Anyone got any new longer term reviews?:thumbsup:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

They got new Ultimates out now and they rock. Super thin and strong. Check em out!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah i do had them 2+ years. Lost a few pins and smashed a few off. they give you a bag of extra ones. So no biggie just replace. Have bent one axle. Chris sold me a couple replacements cheap! They have taken a beating and still work great. I love all Canfield products the Brothers Can Ride!!! I also have been on a Canfield Lucky since 08 and its taking a beating and Rock solid!! set it up with Avalanche suspension. I trust it for anything i can find to ride. Might even sack up and do the HUGE SENDER on the hike up to SUi. looks like 50/60ft. out 25 down!!


----------

